# "Paris" has started falling over on her side...



## anitapet (Apr 25, 2010)

"Paris" is my dearest 14~1/2 year old longcoat girl. Yesterday twice when she went outside to potty, her back legs started wobbling & then she just keeled over flat on her side! One minute she was standing & then she hit the ground. I was stunned! :-(. Does anyone have any explanations? I would deeply appreciate any comments. The past 2 weeks she's become partly incontinent - sometimes she goes outside & other times she pees or poos wherever she's lying. (It doesn't worry me - she has more beds throughout the house & more bedding than we do . She's on a natural ingredient diet plus supplements - I don't believe in or use any drugs (poisons) at all.

Thank you in advance for any help or advice.

Anita.


----------

